# A Thousand Pics, Now what?



## TonyAldo (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok about a year or 2 ago I bought a Canon Powershot XS30 SI, awesome fun camera that opened my eyes to photography and 10,000 pictures later I think I'm ready to move up. I'm eyeing the Canon T1i, I even found a place sellign the body refurb for $359, But I rather have other suggestions. 

I usually take urban shots, graffiti, buildings, trains. And the occasional family events. So I'm open for ideas. Thanks.


----------



## AaronLLockhart (Jun 22, 2012)

Have you ever looked into a 50d or 60d? I don't know much about the t1i, but I think I remember reading in the reviews a while back that it didn't produce a very good image quality.


----------



## TonyAldo (Jun 22, 2012)

If money was no object to me definitly but I should of mentioned 600$ is my maximum limit.


----------



## KenC (Jun 22, 2012)

Most of the things you list as subjects aren't the most demanding, so you shouldn't need a really high-end camera to get good images.  For example, an advanced auto-focus system, as in the 7D, won't matter because your subjects for the most part aren't moving.  However, some of the urban stuff may be done in relatively poor light, so good high-ISO capability may be a big help.  I know when I am wandering down the alleys and narrow streets here I do a lot of shooting at 800 and even 1600.  The T2i, T3i and T3 would be a step up in high-ISO performance from the T1i (about one stop), so you might want to consider one of them.  You could probably get a good price on a T2i, which I believe Canon is about to discontinue.


----------



## TonyAldo (Jun 22, 2012)

KenC said:


> Most of the things you list as subjects aren't the most demanding, so you shouldn't need a really high-end camera to get good images. For example, an advanced auto-focus system, as in the 7D, won't matter because your subjects for the most part aren't moving. However, some of the urban stuff may be done in relatively poor light, so good high-ISO capability may be a big help. I know when I am wandering down the alleys and narrow streets here I do a lot of shooting at 800 and even 1600. The T2i, T3i and T3 would be a step up in high-ISO performance from the T1i (about one stop), so you might want to consider one of them. You could probably get a good price on a T2i, which I believe Canon is about to discontinue.



I'll check them out definitly thanks. Also I don't mind buying a less expensive body and a more expensive lense to improve my shots.


----------



## morganza (Jun 22, 2012)

My parents bought Powershot XS30 SI last year, so far they've liked it, though i'm not sure where they bought it from or for what price. I agree about the T1i in the first comment.


----------



## SoCalTiger (Jun 23, 2012)

If the T2i ever comes back in stock at Amazon, all you have to do is buy one of the bundle sales and sell the lenses you don't want and it will come way under $650. Earlier this year you could get the T2i kit for an effective price of around $400 after selling off the telephoto lenses. You can do the same with the T3i too which would come out under $600.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 23, 2012)

Full frame or bust! Get a Nikon F100 with a 50mm f/1.8


----------



## KmH (Jun 23, 2012)

TonyAldo said:


> I'll check them out definitly thanks. Also I don't mind buying a less expensive body and a more expensive lense to improve my shots.


The key to improving your shots is how much *you* learn about how to do photography, not so much what camea and lens you have. The T1i is quite capable of producing high quality images when used effectively. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-forum/267492-info-those-new-photography.html


----------



## christinalouise85 (Jun 24, 2012)

Canon 7 d is Amazing!


----------



## TonyAldo (Jun 25, 2012)

KmH said:


> TonyAldo said:
> 
> 
> > I'll check them out definitly thanks. Also I don't mind buying a less expensive body and a more expensive lense to improve my shots.
> ...




Thanks! Do you own a T1i or T3i by any chance?


----------



## TonyAldo (Jun 25, 2012)

christinalouise85 said:


> Canon 7 d is Amazing!



Spec wise it looks amazing, but I'm not sure I would drop $1200+ on a body just yet.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 25, 2012)

The T1i is a great camera.  I had one for years.  But if you can afford a T2i, it has a bit of a noticeable bump up in the sensor (one stop more ISO sensitivity and a bit less noise at equivalent ISOs).  

Note that if your subject isn't moving and the camera isn't moving then you can shoot at ISO 100 and take all the time you need to get a good exposure -- even if it takes many seconds to shoot a single exposure.  

You can buy a refurbished T2i direct from Canon's online store for $559 with a kit lens (18-55mm f/3.5-5.6).  A T1i with the same kit lens sells for about $80 less.


----------



## TonyAldo (Jun 25, 2012)

TCampbell said:


> The T1i is a great camera. I had one for years. But if you can afford a T2i, it has a bit of a noticeable bump up in the sensor (one stop more ISO sensitivity and a bit less noise at equivalent ISOs).
> 
> Note that if your subject isn't moving and the camera isn't moving then you can shoot at ISO 100 and take all the time you need to get a good exposure -- even if it takes many seconds to shoot a single exposure.
> 
> You can buy a refurbished T2i direct from Canon's online store for $559 with a kit lens (18-55mm f/3.5-5.6). A T1i with the same kit lens sells for about $80 less.



Are the refurbs reliable over time?


----------



## GrantH (Jun 25, 2012)

FWIW, I love my t1i and won't be upgrading until my lenses are bought and I am comfortable with them.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 25, 2012)

TonyAldo said:


> TCampbell said:
> 
> 
> > The T1i is a great camera. I had one for years. But if you can afford a T2i, it has a bit of a noticeable bump up in the sensor (one stop more ISO sensitivity and a bit less noise at equivalent ISOs).
> ...



When you buy any used camera you have to worry about the condition of the camera.  This is especially true when you're ordering a camera that you don't have a chance to evaluate in person before buying it (e.g. Internet purchases.)  If the camera is sold via company that deals in a lot of used gear (e.g. KEH.com, B&H Photo's "used" department, or Adorama's "used" department) then you have a bit of comfort in knowing that the camera was actually evaluated by someone who evaluates a LOT of cameras, knows what to look for, and has a reputation for accurately "grading" the lens so you can look at the grade they gave it.

When you buy from a private seller (e.g. eBay, Craigslist, etc.) then you have the added worry that (a) the seller might not be honest and (b) even if the seller is honest, they may not have the experience to recognize a flaw that could impact performance.

And this is where "refurbs" take a lot of the fear out of buying.  Obviously the least risky purchase is to buy new.  You know nobody else has had a chance to damage it AND it comes with a new-camera warranty.  But "new" cameras are also the most expensive.  If you're trying to save a bit, then buying a "refurb" is technically the least risky way to buy a used camera.  

The "refurb" may never have been used.  Under the laws of many countries, once a product has been purchased, opened, then returned, it may technically not be sold as "new" even if the reason the camera was simply returned because the buyer changed their mind.  A refurb is a camera that was inspected by Canon -- who definitely have the experience dealing with these cameras as well as the technicians and parts on hand in order to correct any problems.  A refurb camera actually does come with a warranty (though not as long as a "new" camera.)

I know a number of people who have purchased "refurb" cameras and have yet to hear a single story of someone who had a problem with the refurb and/or regretted that they bought a refurb vs. "new".


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 25, 2012)

christinalouise85 said:


> Canon 7 d is Amazing!



And roughly double the maximum of their price range.


----------



## TonyAldo (Jun 25, 2012)

Yea I think I'm going to go with the T2i it seems like a step up from the T1i and pretty much same sensor as the T3i. You guys are awesome.


----------



## ScubaDude (Jun 25, 2012)

The T1i is an excellent beginner's DSLR. Take the time to learn composition, exposure, post-processing and noise reduction and it will take some great pix. I have a thousand or so T1i pix on my Flickr page; feel free to browse them.

Here are a few to get you started.



Yet another crop by ScubaDude1960, on Flickr




Dr. John by ScubaDude1960, on Flickr




Eastern Kingbird 8x10 by ScubaDude1960, on Flickr


----------



## Sherm (Jun 25, 2012)

I just bought refurb. Can't speak to the time factor but the majority of what I read is that they may actually be more reliable than the new ones b/c they have be re-evaluated by Canon. I got a 7D and an 85mm prime and so far no issues. Both look essentially unused. 

Call and ask about their Loyalty Program. You can return a broken or older Canon camera and get another 20% off the refurb price. There is very little mention on line but it is legit and they are very helpful on the phone.  Buy an old Canon camera for $10 on Craig's list and use that to turn in.


----------



## TonyAldo (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you guys for all your suggestions, I went out the other day and bought me a T2i and I LOVE IT. Still getting used to everything but it's so much fun. Thanks.


----------



## Like_Breathing (Jun 27, 2012)

KenC said:


> You could probably get a good price on a T2i, which I believe Canon is about to discontinue.



^This^, if possible!


----------



## KmH (Jun 27, 2012)

TonyAldo said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > TonyAldo said:
> ...


No I preferred Nikon DSLRs, though I often help Canon users with their cameras, both online and in person.


----------



## TonyAldo (Jun 27, 2012)

Like_Breathing said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> > You could probably get a good price on a T2i, which I believe Canon is about to discontinue.
> ...




I was able to get a brand new one for $600 w/ the 18-55mm lens


----------



## rballard1076 (Jun 28, 2012)

I know most people will recommend dslrs, but have you looked into any of the G series cameras?  They are beast.  Takes amazing photographs, gives you full manual control, flash hot shoe, etc.  And they would fall right into your budget range.

Just a suggestion
canon g12 | eBay

Also, t1i's aren't bad, but they aren't great.  If you want to enter into Canon's DSLR lineup, it would be a decent start.  But remember your budget.  Coming from someone who has had a Super tight budget in the past, I would totally think through buying into DSLR's first.


----------



## LShooter (Jul 9, 2012)

7D or 5D Mk III and no looking back. Do the math. If you upgrade, you'll spend $X, but then in two years you'll upgrade again and again and again.  Over all that time you could have bought a better model, which will last you for the long haul AND you'll retain trade in/up value. My two cents.


----------



## Lenschecker (Jul 17, 2012)

I think budget and photography are hostile to each other anyway, if you really want to go professional. Photography is luxury like Panerai watches are. Especially given that upgrades and innovations happen all the time and it is difficult to catch up with everything.


----------



## hukim0531 (Jul 17, 2012)

Canon Refurbs come with 90 day warranty but they go through rigorous tests (more so than their brand new camera from fab) to ensure proper operation so your chance of finding lemon is slim to none.  I bought my T2i via CLP program which allows you to buy at 20% less by trading in old or broken Canon camera.  It looks and feel brand new and no issues to this day.

EDIT:  Whoops... didn't realize there was page 2.  Congratulations on your T2i purchase.  It's a fantastic camera to learn on.  I started out with a used XTi I purchased from eBay a few years ago and fell in love with nearly noise free images compared to PAS cameras.  I hear 18-55 kit lens is a great lens... But you might want to consider adding an external flash and/or 50mm f1.8 (or f1.4) for indoors and low light situations. 55-250mm is also a very good telephoto lens at such an affordable price.


----------

